# how can i use a directv HDD in my computer



## cm0002 (Jul 19, 2010)

i currently have a R22 dvr(that i own so im not breaking any lease agreements) that died but i would like to salvage the 320gb sata hard drive but when i put it in my computer it did not spin up i then tried it in another dvr and it spun up normally, whats going on and how do i fix it so it will work on my computer


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cm0002 said:


> i currently have a R22 dvr(that i own so im not breaking any lease agreements) that died but i would like to salvage the 320gb sata hard drive but when i put it in my computer it did not spin up i then tried it in another dvr and it spun up normally, whats going on and how do i fix it so it will work on my computer


The DVR formated is using Linux....you need to do a format using your OS on your computer....


----------



## cm0002 (Jul 19, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The DVR formated is using Linux....you need to do a format using your OS on your computer....


i know im trying to do a format but when i plug it in it doesnt spin up and isnt detected by windows


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cm0002 said:


> i know im trying to do a format but when i plug it in it doesnt spin up and isnt detected by windows


You could try to go to the command prompt...then type format [letter name of drive]:

Such as format z:


----------



## cm0002 (Jul 19, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You could try to go to the command prompt...then type format [letter name of drive]:
> 
> Such as format z:


did as you said but it didnt work then tried to restart the computer with the drive plugged in and everything still didnt spin up


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK...

Here's a "how to":

http://www.ehow.com/how_4899317_format-linux-hard-drive-xp.html


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

> Formatting will delete the contents of your partition or hard drive. Back up all valuable data before formatting.


I don't know what formatting does, I just know I want to do it!

Conveniently placed at the tail end of the article...


----------



## cm0002 (Jul 19, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK...
> 
> Here's a "how to":


i followed the tutorial but neither install disk detected the hard drive, as i have said before it still doent spin/power up at all its like its not even there untill i put it in a dvr then it magically springs back to life


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like it is not being fed power by your PC, check the harness to see if power is present.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

cm0002 said:


> i followed the tutorial but neither install disk detected the hard drive, as i have said before it still doent spin/power up at all its like its not even there untill i put it in a dvr then it magically springs back to life


I know this may sound stupid, but did you connect the power cable. The SATA drive should at least spin up when you apply power.


----------



## cm0002 (Jul 19, 2010)

i have tried a different sata drive from anther computer and it spun up just fine then plugged in the dvr hdd and it didnt spin up so its not the power cable thats the problem


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Use Search with a keyword "hdparm -s0".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cm0002 said:


> i have tried a different sata drive from anther computer and it spun up just fine then plugged in the dvr hdd and it didn't spin up so its not the power cable thats the problem


If you go to the website for the drive manufacturer..they will often have free drive utilities...which may help you with your format issue. Yopu can often drill down under downloads/support to the specific drive model.

To add to your other item...formatting simply sets up the index and data on the drive so that the corresponding operating system used can recognize all the data sectors. Doing a format will erase any data in any form on the hard disk.

After that....out of ideas for now...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Posted a few time how-to ...


----------



## cm0002 (Jul 19, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Posted a few time how-to ...


i searched for hdparm -s0 but all that came up was this thread and a thread pn how to copy and replace the internal HDD, is this thread you want me to find


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes


----------



## cm0002 (Jul 19, 2010)

i followed the tutorial up to the point where i unplug the receiver and disconnect the hard drive i plug it in the computer gparted detects it and i format to ntfs but once i resart the computer it doesnt spin up and im back where i started


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

What's happening is that the drive is locked and won't spin up because it's not being powered up by your DVR. There is a way to unlock it, I've done it myself.

In fact, here's the info I used:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=146017


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> What's happening is that the drive is locked and won't spin up because it's not being powered up by your DVR. There is a way to unlock it, I've done it myself.
> 
> In fact, here's the info I used:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=146017


Darn...that's the post I was trying to find....yup. That works. Also done it here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

cm0002 said:


> i followed the tutorial up to the point where i unplug the receiver and disconnect the hard drive i plug it in the computer gparted detects it and i format to ntfs but once i resart the computer it doesnt spin up and im back where i started


Did you execute the cmd: hdparm -s0 ?


----------



## cm0002 (Jul 19, 2010)

thanls for the help everyone, i finally got it to worl


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cm0002 said:


> thanls for the help everyone, i finally got it to worl


Great....!

What was the last tidbit that got you there?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cm0002 said:


> thanls for the help everyone, i finally got it to worl


Congrats, and welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## cm0002 (Jul 19, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Great....!
> 
> What was the last tidbit that got you there?


the hdparm command


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cm0002 said:


> the hdparm command


Glad to here P. Smith was able to assist.

:welcome_s

Enjoy your "newfound" storage!


----------

